# Blutegel im Teich



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Ein sonniges Hallo an Alle!

ich habe festgestellt, dass sich in meinem Miniteich (1000 l) den ich im letzten Herbst angelegt habe, ohne Fischbesatz, nun __ Blutegel befinden. Als ich den ersten entdeckt habe, hab ich mich erst mal geekelt und den rausgefischt. Jetzt habe ich 2 weitere entdeckt und überlege ob ich jetzt auf __ Egel-Jagd gehen muss.

Wer kann mir weiterhelfen? Sollte man sich vielleicht sogar darüber freuen? Vermehren sie sich eventuell zu stark wenn ich sie drin lasse? An schlechter Wasserqualität kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, denn das Wasser ist klar und stinkt auch in keinster Weise. Aber es kreucht und fleucht in allen Ecken, was ich wiederum sehr interssant finde. Aber die Vorstellung, dass ich Blutegen an den Händen haben könnte, wenn ich mal wieder ins Wasser lange .... brrrr ...

Also, ich würde mich über Erfahrungs berichte sehr freuen ...  vielleicht haben sie dann eine Heimat gefunden ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Elvira!
__ Blutegel entwikeln und leben (so weit Ich weiß) in stillen Gewässern, indenen es wenig bis garkeine Strömung gibt.
Du solltest villeicht ein kleines Wasserspiel (sieht auch noch schön aus) einbauen, oder einfach eine kleine Pumpe einsetzen , dammit ordendlich Strömung kommt...


(Ach ja: Solltest Du mal einen Blutegel zu gast haben, der genüsslich dein Blut saugt, lass in das ruig, der fällt irgendwann alleine wieder ab...Tja, so sind sie halt, kommen wollen immer nur saugen, und verlassen einen dann wieder *fg*)   )


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

hallo,

sind es nun echte __ blutegel oder pferdeegel???


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Also so wie sie aussehen, handelt es sich wohl um echte __ blutegel - flach, dunkelbraun, ca. 5-10 mm lang und 3 "Augen" - aber ich hab noch keine Pferdeegel gesehen. Wie sehen die aus, was machen die und wo kommen die her??? :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2004)

die entwikeln sich im Schlamm, aus Bakterien und so...


----------

